# New with ibs



## Fikilem (May 10, 2018)

I am an old lady of 53 and I just diagnosed with ibs and I lost almost 20kg in 6 months can I am on diet which makes everything worse because I become weaker every day. It is worse at night when I try to sleep and I am bloted, can anyone help me how to deal with such situation or if I can buy any meds that I can take before I put anything in my mouth


----------

